# خواص الموائع.. Fluids Properties



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أغسطس 2009)

خواص الموائع.. Fluids Properties ​ 
المرفق عبارة عن شرائح ​ 
توضح بطريقة سهلة مبسطة بعض خواص الموائع ​ 
(محاضرة باللغة العربية) ​ 
أحببت طرحها.​ 
والله الموفق.​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (23 أغسطس 2009)

محاضره رائعة واسلوب شيق فى تقديمها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أغسطس 2009)

adelhassan قال:


> محاضره رائعة واسلوب شيق فى تقديمها


 

الأخ المهندس عادل حسن​ 
بارك الله فيك.. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.

***********

وهذه إضافة من موسوعة ويكيبيديا باللغة العربية ويوجد طبعا بحثا 
باللغة الإنجليزية.​*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*المراجعة الحالية* (غير مراجعة)

اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث
*ميكانيكا الأوساط المتصلة*

 








[أظهر]​ميكانيكا المواد الصلبةصلب* ·* إجهاد* ·* تشوه
نظرية الإجهاد المنتهي
نظرية الإنفعالات المتناهية في الصغر
مرونة* ·* المرونة الخطية* ·* اللدونة
مرونة لزوجية* ·* قانون هوك* ·* الريولوجيا[أظهر]​*ميكانيكا الموائع*مائع * ·* هيدروستاتيكا * ·* ديناميكا الموائع
اللزوجة * ·* مائع نيوتني
مائع لا نيوتني * ·* توتر سطحي * ·* معادلات نافيير-ستوكس‏[أظهر]​علماءنيوتن * ·* ستوكس * ·* نافيير * ·* كوشي * ·* هوك ع • ن • ح​ 

*ميكانيكا الموائع* (بالإنجليزية: Fluid Mechanics) هو تخصص فرعي من ميكانيكا المواد المتصلة (بالإنجليزية: Continuum Mechanics) وهو معني أساسا بالموائع، التي هي أساسا السوائل والغازات، ويدرس هذا التخصص السلوك الفيزيائي الظاهر الكلي لهذه المواد، ويمكن تقسيمه من ناحية إلى إستاتيكا الموائع- أو دراستها في حالة عدم الحركة، أو ديناميكا الموائع أو دراستها في حالة الحركة، ويندرج تحتها تخصصات أخرى معينة، فهناك الديناميكيات الهوائية (أيروديناميك) والديناميكيات المائية (هيدروديناميك). يسعى هذا التخصص إلى تحديد الكميات الفيزيائية الخاصة بالموائع، وذلك مثل السرعة ، الضغط ، الكثافة ، و درجة الحرارة، واللزوجة ومعدل التدفق، وقد ظهرت تطبيقات حسابية حديثة لإيجاد حلول للمسائل المتصلة بميكانيكا الموائع، ويسمى التخصص المعني بذلك ديناميكيات الموائع الحسابية (بالإنجليزية: Computational Fluid Dynamics) (CFD).
*محتويات*

[إخفاء]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 العلاقة بين ميكانيكا الموائع وميكانيكا المواد المتصلة <LI class=toclevel-1>2 أساسيات الانتقال الحرارى وسريان الموائع 
2.1 المعادلات الأساسية
<LI class=toclevel-1>3 سريان الموائع 
<LI class=toclevel-2>3.1 السريان الثابت و غير الثابت <LI class=toclevel-2>3.2 السريان الانسيابى و الدوامى <LI class=toclevel-2>3.3 خطوط السريان <LI class=toclevel-2>3.4 أنبوبة السريان 
3.5 معادلة الاستمرار

4 اقرأ أيضا

*[عدل] العلاقة بين ميكانيكا الموائع وميكانيكا المواد المتصلة*

تعتبر ميكانيكا الموائع غالبا أحد التخصصات الفرعية لميكانيكا المواد المتصلة، كما هو موضح في الجدول التالي


ميكانيكا الأوساط المتصلة دراسة الطبيعة الفيزيائية للمواد المتصلةميكانيكا المواد الصلبة: دراسة المواد المتصلة التي لها شكل محدد تستقر عليه.المرونة: تصف المواد التي ترجع إلى شكلها الأصلي في حالة الاستقرار بعد تعرضها للإجهاد الميكانيكي أو الضغطالبلاستيكية: وتصف المواد التي يتغير شكلها بشكل دائم بعد تعرضها للإجهاد الميكانيكي أو الضغطعلم الجريان: ويعنى بدراسة هذه المواد مثل اللدائن*ميكانيكا الموائع*: دراسة المواد التي تتخذ شكل الوعاء الذي يحتويهاالموائع اللانيوتنيةالموائع النيوتنية​ومن الناحية الميكانيكية، فإن الموائع هي مواد لا تتأثر بوجود إجهاد ميكانيكي في اتجاه مواز لسطحها، وهذا هو السبب الذي يجعل الموائع الموجودة في حالة عدم حركة تتخذ شكل الوعاء الذي يحتويها.

*[عدل] أساسيات الانتقال الحرارى وسريان الموائع*


*[عدل] المعادلات الأساسية*

نظام المعادلات الآتية للانتقال الحراري وسريان الموائع تتكون أساسا من معادلة الاتصال (معادلة حفظ الكتلة) ومعادلة حفظ كمية الحركة ومعادلة حفظ كمية الطاقة. سوف لا نعتبر الظواهر المعقدة التي ليست وثيقة الصلة بمناقشتنا، وسوف نتقيد بالظواهر الفيزيائية تحت الشروط الأتية:

الموائع تكون غير قابلة للانضغاط وتكون نيوتونية (Newtonian). وسوف لا نأخذ في الاعتبار عدم تغير الكثافة إلا في حالة توليد قوى الطفو. وتكون خصائص الاستقرار وعدم الاستقرار مرتبطة معا.
الخصائص الفيزيائية للموائع تكون ثابتة.
في الصيغ المختلفة للطاقة سوف نعتبر فقط الطاقة الحرارية. وسوف نهمل الإخماد الذي هو تحويلة عكسية من طاقة حركيةإلى طاقة حرارية إلا في حالة سريان أو جريان مضطربة.
تحت هذه الشروط نريد أن نصل إلى فيزياء إضافية مثل التنامي في الموجات السمعية. تحت هذه الشروط يمكن الحصول على المعادلات التالية:

معادلة حفظ المادة (أو الاتصال):






معادلة حفظ كمية الحركة:






معادلة حفظ الطاقة:





حيث أن



هي متجه السرعة و_p_ هو الضغط، و ρ هي الكثافة و هي الطاقة و هي متجه الجاذبية الأرضية ترمز للزوجة المائع (كجم/م.ث) و هي الحرارة النوعية تحت ضغط ثابت (جول/كجم.كلفن) و هي النفاذية الحرارية (شغل/م.كلفن). ومعدل توليد الحرارة الحجمى لوحدة الحجوم يمثل بـ . اما معادلات بقاء كمية كمية الحركة تعرف بمعادلات نافير- ستوكس. يمكن للقارىء الرجوع إلى أى كتاب في أساسيات ميكانيكا الموائع لاشتقاق هذه المعادلات.
سوف نحلل السريانات ثنائية البعد وان هناك موضعيين ممكنين:
(1) مركبة السرعة في اتجاه تهمل لصغرها اذا ما قورنت بمركبات السرعة هي الاتجاهين الاخريين . وبالتالى لا تعتبر دالة في .
(2)التغيرات في بالنسبة لاتجاه مثلا يفترض انها معلومة. وبمعنى اخر يمكن اعتبار عمليات الانتقال دوال في فقط.

*[عدل] سريان الموائع*

*المائع* هو المادة التي ليس لها شكل معين بل تأخذ شكل الإناء الحاوي لها و تتميز بقدراتها على الانسياب و لهذا فإن التعبير يشمل السوائل و الغازات و تنقسم إلى قسمين:

موائع قابلة للانضغاط و هي الموائع التي تتغير كثافتها بتغير الضغط الواقع عليها مثل الغازات
موائع غير قابلة للانضغاط و هي الموائع التي لا تتغير كثافتها بتغير الضغط الواقع عليها مثل السوائل.
تحتفظ المادة في حالة الصلابة بشكل ثابت ؛ بعكس المادة في حالة السيولة و الحالة الغازية . فما السبب في ذلك؟ إن قوى التماسك بين جزيئات المادة الصلبة تكون كبيرة، لدرجة أنه ليس من السهل أن تغادر مواضعها؛ في حين أنه في حالة السيولة تكون قوى التماسك بين جزيئاتها ضعيفة نسبيا، بحيث تسمح لجزيئات المادة بالحركة داخل المادة. أما في الحالة الغازية، فتكاد قوى التماسك بينها أن تكون معدومة. لذلك، لا يكون للمادة في حالة السيولة والحالة الغازية شكل ثابت ؛ بل يعتمد شكلها على شكل الوعاء الذي توجد فيه.
إن الترابط الضعيف أو شبه المنعدم بين جزيئات السوائل والغازات، يجعلها قابلة للاستجابة بسهولة للقوى الخارجية التي تحاول تغيير شكلها ، كما أنها تسلط قوة عمودية على أسطح الأوعية الحاوية لها، بحيث أنها إذا وجدت منفذاً فيها، فإنها تنساب وتجري خارجاً. من هنا سميت السوائل والغازات "الموائع".


 


البرق فوق مدينة رمني بإيطاليا.



) توجد حالة رابعة للمادة، يطلق عليها اسم البلازما. وفي هذه الحالة، تفقد ذرات المادة بعض إلكتروناتها بسبب درجة الحرارة الشديدة. وعندها، تكون المادة مزيجاً من الأيونات ، و الإلكترونات وذرات ، و جزيئات متعادلة؛ إضافة إلى الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي (أو الفوتونات. ويعتقد أن أكثر من 99% من المادة في الكون توجد في حالة البلازما ؛ فكل النجوم الساطعة (بما فيها الشمس) أمثلة على هذه الحالة. ومع أن معظم المادة الأرضية ليست بلازما، فإن أمثلة عديدة من البلازما توجودة في الصواعق واللهب ، والشفق القطبي ، و مصابيح التفريغ الغازي (النيون).
*[عدل] السريان الثابت و غير الثابت*

يوجد نوعان من الانسياب أو السريان:

النوع الأول و هو السريان الثابت تكون سرعة المائع عند نقطة معينة ثابتة لا تتغير بمرور الزمن و يمكن ان تتغير من نقطة إلى أخرى حسب مقطع الأنبوبة

النوع الثانى و هو السريان غير الثابت فتتغير السرعة عند نفس النقطة من لحظة إلى أخرى.
*[عدل] السريان الانسيابى و الدوامى*

في السريان الانسيابى يكون لكل جزىء من السائل مسار محدد و لا تتقاطع المسارات المختلفه و هذا عكس ما يحدث في السريان الدوامى حيث تتقاطع المسارات.

*[عدل] خطوط السريان*

خط السريان هو خط وهمى داخل المائع بحيث يعطى المماس له عند أى نقطة اتجاه السريان.

*[عدل] أنبوبة السريان*

لرسم أنبوبة السريان داخل المائع في حالة السريان المنتظم نتصور مساحة صغيرة عمودية على اتجاه السريان و يرسم من كل نقطة على محيط هذه المساحة خط سريان المائع المار بهذه النقطة و بذلك يتكون ما يسمى بأنبوبة السريان و هي أنبوبة وهمية جدرانها خطوط السريان و من خواصها أن المائع لا يخترق جدرانها لأن اتجاه الجدار عند أى نقطة هو اتجاه السريان عند هذه النقطة.

*[عدل] معادلة الاستمرار*

إذا مر مائع في أنبوبة مختلفة المقطع فإن سرعته تتغير من مقطع لآخر و لكن كتلة المائع التي تمر خلال كل مقطع في الثانية تكون ثابتة.حيث ان سرعه المائع تتناسب عكسيا مع مقطع الانبوبه

*[عدل] اقرأ أيضا*


رقم كنودسن
رقم ماخ
لزوجة
حالة سائلة
تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%A6%D8%B9"
تصنيفات الصفحة: ميكانيكا الموائع | تحريك الموائع


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (24 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا محاضره رائعه 
جزيت خيرا يادكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أغسطس 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> فعلا محاضره رائعه
> جزيت خيرا يادكتور


 
اسعدك الله في الدارين 
مهندس أحمد

اشكر مساهماتك ومداخلاتك العلمية
وما تقدمه من بذل للمعلومة 
للأعضاء.

وفقك الله .. وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## sesem_m (24 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ووفقك في دربك


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك.0.................


----------



## البحار البحري (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


برنامج رائع لحذف AUTORUN FILE من الفلاشات ويعمل تلقائيا مع وضع الفلاشة

Mercedes-Benz E 250 BlueTEC

windows HSC2 2009

HUmmer 2009

تقنيات السيارات الكهربائية

نظام التشغيل الجديد من (جوجل) يـصـيـب (مايكروسوفت) فـي (مـقـتـل)

أتفضل

شاهد القاهرة اليوم يوميا في رمضان

أستمع الي أذاعة القران الكريم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2009)

sesem_m قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ووفقك في دربك


 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل التوفيق حليفك
مهندس sesem_m 

وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2009)

mnci قال:


> ربنا يبارك فى عمرك.0.................


 
وبارك في عمرك مهندس mnci 
وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2009)

البحار البحري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير​
> 
> برنامج رائع لحذف autorun file من الفلاشات ويعمل تلقائيا مع وضع الفلاشة​
> mercedes-benz e 250 bluetec​
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك .. مهندس البحار البحري

وشكرا على الروابط..

وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ahmed_ashmawy قال:


> _جزاك الله خير الجزاء_


 

بارك الله فيك.. 
أخي المهندس أحمد عشماوي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

م/عادل حسن قال:


> محاضره رائعة واسلوب شيق فى تقديمها


 

مشكور مهندس عادل حسن

بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

sesem_m قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ووفقك في دربك


 
وبارك فيك أخي الكريم sesem_m
ووفقك في الدارين واحسن إليك.​


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

قرات المحاضره ... ممتازه جدا .. تسلم ايدك يا دكتورنا .. تحياتى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

Eng-Maher قال:


> قرات المحاضره ... ممتازه جدا .. تسلم ايدك يا دكتورنا .. تحياتى


 

بارك الله فيكم مهندس Eng-Maher
اشكرك على مساهماتك ومشاركاتك 
وإثرائك للملتقى بمواضيعك.. جعلها الله في مولزينك.​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وحفظك للخير.................................................


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور د محمد على هذه الجهود الكبيرة


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام راغب (10 مايو 2011)

رائع يسلموا ايديك


----------



## safa aldin (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل الانباري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

محاظرات جميلة د.محمد سلمت يداك


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير فعلا مراجعة جميلة لاهم النقاط وزيادة فى المعلومات عن ضغط الدم


----------



## أستاذ أحمد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ان خواص المائع المستخدم في منظومات الطاقة البديلة هي كالاتي
The HTF which is used to transport the thermal energy is Santotherm 55, thermal oil which allows working temperatures above 300oC without decomposing. One of the main characteristics of this oil is, it has low thermal conductivity. Furthermore, its density is highly dependent on its temperature,
Density =903-0.672Tf
Specific thermal capacity= 1820+3.478Tf
Thermal conductivity= 0.1923-1.3e-4 Tf
Prandlt number = 212-2.2786Tf+8.97e-3Tf^2-1.2e-5Tf^3


----------



## tarek495 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

merci bien mon frère


----------



## muslim79 (6 يناير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

جيد


----------

